# Another newbie (TTC with PCOS)



## babysquash

Hi everyone! My name is Jessie, I'm 34, newly married (yay!) and we're starting this TTC journey. And.....technically I could be pregnant right this second but I haven't gotten a positive yet. 

We decided that after the wedding we were going to start out the first few months not actively trying. I've been off BCP since July and we hadn't been able to have sex much after that because of my husband's back. So wedding night nookie and a night the week after when were feeling it were the first times since being off the BCP and suddenly I'm feeling major pregnancy symptoms! But I don't have a period when I'm off BCP and I think that I ovulate but I don't know when or whether it's regular. We had planned to start tracking once life calmed down after the wedding. Soooo long story short, I'm in a holding pattern waiting for a doctor's appointment next week and having to just live with the nausea and the extreme tiredness and try not to get excited and take more tests. (I took like 9 at home tests and then took a urine test at a clinic.....all BPNs! What a waste of money!!) :dohh:

And the worst part is that no one wants to talk to "might be preggo girl" about it, not even my husband! It's lonely! So I'm so thrilled that I found you all and even if it turns out that I'm not pregnant yet, I'm excited to have a community for support as we start actively tracking. :)


----------



## babysquash

Oops that would be BFN! I hate typos. :-/


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## babysquash

Thank you RD!


----------



## ChiiBaby

Welcome hun :) And good luck! <3


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## babysquash

Thank you ladies!! :)


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Marnitoo

Hello! Welcome to BnB :hugs:


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## dizzy65

Welcome to bnb!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Welcome and good luck hun xx


----------



## babysquash

Thanks ladies!! <3


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! Hoping for a BFP for you. :hugs:


----------

